# Applet mit Socket Verbindung



## bima (13. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet, welches eine Socket Verbindung (internes LAN) zu einem MikroController aufbauen soll. Von dort bekommt er einen Wert, den ich im Applet darstellen möchte. Unter Eclipse funktioniert das Programm so weit.

Nur wenn ich das Applet in eine html-Seite einbinde bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
ButtonGedrueckt ist an der Reihe mit IP 192.168.0.75...
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 192.168.0.75:10002 connect,resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Client.run(Client.java:126)
```

Kann mir einer sagen woran es liegt??
Ich benutze den Internet Explorer als Browser.

Danke Birger[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2006)

Applets laufen in einer Sandbox die ua. den Verbindungsaufbau zu anderen Rechnern untersagt.
Um aus der Sandbox auszubrechen musst du dein Applet signieren.
Nächstes mal bitte die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## bima (13. Jun 2006)

Sorry,

ich war mal wieder etwas zu schnell.
In den FAQs habe ich auch einen Bericht zu Applet signieren gefunden und mir die jar Datei erstellt. Nur wie füge ich diese jar-Datei als Signatur im Internet Explorer ein?

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht wieder voreilig meine Frage gestellt.

Danke,
Birger


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2006)

Du brauchst im IE keine Signatur einfügen. :wink: 
Es genügt, falls noch nicht geschehen, den Applet-Tag in deiner Webseite anzupassen.
Ungefähr so:

```
<applet archive="MeinSigniertesApplet.jar" code="MeinApplet.class" widht="400" height="300">
Bitte Java aktivieren!
</applet>
```


----------



## bima (13. Jun 2006)

Danke, jetzt hatte ich es auch selbst heraus gefunden und wollte gerade posten, dass ich es gefunden habe.

Danke noch einmal für die batch-Datei, womit man sich eine Signatur anlegen lassen kann.


----------



## LeXxXxXx (29. Aug 2006)

Hi, ich weiß das es in den FAQ steht, doch die haben mir nicht geholfen, hab soweit alles gemacht was da steht, aber irgendwas vergessen wies scheitn, weil es net geht. ICh hab ein Applet und möchte dies aus einer jsp herraus laden, das geht soweit, doch wenn ich dann eine Socketverbindung aufbauen möchte gehts nimmer. Ich hab das Applet bereits signiert und eine jar als archive attribut in das entsprechende Tag eingefügt, was soll ich noch tun.

Danke für eure Hilfe, weiß nicht was ich jetzt an Code posten soll:


```
applet.setState(STRINGS.MESSAGE_TRY_TO_CONNECT);
    	  ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(STRINGS.PORT_TRANSMISSION);        
    	  server.setSoTimeout(5000);
    	  Socket socket = server.accept();    	  
    	  if (socket == null) return;
    	  applet.setState(STRINGS.MESSAGE_CONNECTION_SUCCES);
    	  // Socketverbindung für Datenübertragung
          Socket dcSocket = new ServerSocket(STRINGS.PORT_RECIEVER).accept();
```

dieser Teil wird die Exception werfen


----------

